# Explain THIS phenomenon ?!



## PureClassA (Sep 1, 2016)

First shot is RAW. Second shot is JPEG.

Both on a 1DX2 with a Sigma 35MM ART. This is the ONLY lens/camera combo that I can generate this phenomenon on. Anyone have ANY clue what the hell is going on?

If I shoot RAW, the JPEG preview shows the shadow rings. But upon import to LR, the RAW image does NOT have them. 

Further note, the Sigma 50mm ART does NOT generate these rings. The 5D3 with the same Sigma 35MM lens also does NOT generate the rings.

About the most bizarre thing I've run across.


----------



## Bennymiata (Sep 1, 2016)

Now that's weird. 
I don't have any suggestions either, other than to say that it looks like some sort of internal reflection.

I hope you get it sorted.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 1, 2016)

If it was, then it would show up in the RAW image. It ONLY appears in the JPEG. The only thing I can think of to explain it is there is some writing communication error between this particular lens and the 1DX2. The Sensor isn't seeing this, but the JPEG writing process is... but only for this lens and only in this camera. I have a half dozen other lenses that do no do it. And this same lens doesn't do it on my 5D3. It's absolutely crazy


----------



## Ryananthony (Sep 1, 2016)

PureClassA said:


> If it was, then it would show up in the RAW image. It ONLY appears in the JPEG. The only thing I can think of to explain it is there is some writing communication error between this particular lens and the 1DX2. The Sensor isn't seeing this, but the JPEG writing process is... but only for this lens and only in this camera. I have a half dozen other lenses that do no do it. And this same lens doesn't do it on my 5D3. It's absolutely crazy



This has been brought up before. I believe it had to do with lens correction in camera. They need to be turned off in camera. 

Someone will give more insight if that wasn't enough help to get it fixed.


----------



## weixing (Sep 1, 2016)

Hi,
Have you try disable all In-camera lens correction function?? IMHO, you should disable them when using third party lens.

Have a nice day.


----------



## AUGS (Sep 1, 2016)

As others have said, I think this is the same as seen in this other thread - coincidentally the same camera lens combination:

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29788.0
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=29788.msg596396#msg596396

Basically, the resolution was to turn off peripheral illumination, and possibly other lens corrections.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 1, 2016)

Old news, fortunately an easy fix.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 1, 2016)

Thanks! Turning off Peripheral Illumination did the trick! I've never run across that ever before on any of my cameras with these Sigmas. Too funny.


----------

